# oil leak in distributor



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

My 94 Altima has oil in distributor. Mechanic says dist shaft seal is not replaceable, entire distributor must be replaced. Is that right? I can replace it myself if it has to be replaced, but it seems like a seal should be a replaceable item. 

I saw on another thread that Autozone gives a lifetime warranty on parts. Would that warranty be good if I install the part myself? The closest Autozone to me is 65 miles. If I have to buy a distributor I would drive there for the part if the warranty would still be good if I do the installation myself.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

NO, your mechanic is wrong; he's just ignorant and too lazy to look into things. I was of the same mind set as yourself thinking that such a small part, a seal of all things must be able to be replaced. I can't justify spending $200+ on a new unit or even $50 for a used one. With that said, I doubt you'll find a mechanic anywhere, even a Nissan dealership, that will offer to replace just the seal since the bearing isn't a Nissan part. I've checked into this already since my current distributor is leaking oil also.

Luckily, I had an extra distributor at my disposal so I tinkered with a little; more like tore the guts out of it gently. With everything removed you will see a bearing seal inside. Mine is off a GA16DE engine but the seal will most likely be similar.

Stamped on the side it says: *NTN 6200LU JAPAN*

Bearing Type(deep groove - cartridge bearings) : http://www.ntn.ca/indust6.htm

The bearing seal will probably be a red color but looks like the black one in the picture from that site.

If you want to replace just the bearing, contact NTN America to see if there is a distributor/supplier in your area for the particular item you are looking for. I contacted the regional distributor for Eastern Canada and they we able to give me a business name and location that is about 10 minutes away from where I live for the part I need. He said the bearing I needed is common so more than likely it would be in stock. I have no idea how much the bearing costs as I have yet to replace mine.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the info, I kinda suspected as much. I will try to use your info to track down the seal, or the bearing and seal if it comes in a set. It might be a good idea to replace the bearing anyway since the car has 149,000 on the odometer. Thanks again, you may have saved me a few hundred bucks I can't afford to lose.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The seal and bearing is a one piece unit. You take out the old one and put in a new bearing seal. It's the same as a crank seal, just there are bearings encased inside so the distributor shaft can rotate. At most I'd say you're looking to pay $3 for this small part, if not less.
The hardest thing I would say is taking the distributor apart, putting it back together and hoping that the timing is the same. I'm afraid to touch mine for fear that I might advance it and cause engine damage.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

OK, after looking at the bearing on the site you gave I can see what you're talking about. I will need to replace the bearing and the seal together, which is fine. Even if the old bearing is still good, the cost of a new one has to be a lot less than the more than $300 the shop wanted to replace the distributor. Thanks again. 

Oh, one more thing if you don't mind. Is the bearing a press fit on the shaft? That could be a problem since I don't have access to a press.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I guess I'm not getting the picture right in my mind. I will need to pull out the distributor and take a look at how it all goes together. I have a good timing light so I can reset the timing if I get it messed up. Now that I know it's possible to replace just the bad parts and where to find new ones I can take it form here. Thanks, you have been a big help.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

If the old bearing seal was good then you wouldn't be leaking oil. The item in the picture I am referring or the one that is similar is the smaller seal, the black one. There are no spaces or gaps between the outer and inner sleeves. Think of it as an o-ring. It is replaced as a unit, nothing comes apart. Try to get the old one out and slide a new one into place. I doubt you'll need a press. A deep socket and rubber head hammer will probably do the trick.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

OK, I think I got it. Thanks.


----------

